# 9 transfers and still no luck



## Conker (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there, can anyone help?

So to date I've had a total of 21 embryos transferred and only had two brief chemical pregnancies.  We can't get pregnant naturally as DH has a low count and very poor morphology but despite this we do make a good number of blasts each cycle. The problem is they just never seem to stick.

I've had the chicargos tests which only showed I need extra progesterone and the KIR test which shows I need neupogen.  All my other tests have come back with no issues, had 2 hystos (one with Serum), a lap, tried scratches, accupuncture piles of vitamines, also Serums AB. I've had cycles with LIT, Pred, Intralipids and it doesn't do the trick. I also had the endometrial receptivity array which shows my lining is receptive at the right time, I don't have any problems with lining when cycling and I just can't find out what the issue is.

DH has had DNA frag, ROS, sperm anupolidy, all test showed no issues.  He had a varicole repaired 8 months ago and has had several courses of AB before we cycle. He's also on proxeed and I add in pycnogenol, zinc, vit c and vit e before each round of ivf.

Nothing seems to get us pregnant, we've cycled with Dr Gorgy, the Lister and had 4 transfers with Serum.

I just don't know what to do next, I'm considering Braverman but is it worth it when all the immune tests with Gorgy came back as ok and I've tried various combinations of immune drugs on every cycle anyway.

Also considering one last desperate attempt with ARGC as that will pretty much bankrupt us but will they be able to get me pregnant when no one else can?  Do they monitor you after transfer as that seems to be where my problem lies?

Anyones thoughts would be very gratefully appreciated

Conker xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi conker

You've really been through it haven't you... My heart goes out to you xx

I don't have anything useful to add - I think a 2nd/3rd opinion is definitely the right thing, if only for an initial consultation to answer your questions. There is an ARGC thread where you might find answers specifically about them :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

I hope you find some answers xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Go to dr. Braverman.  Dr.  Gorgy does some things the same, but dr. B is not only a dr, but a scientist, too. I cycled with him and from the first attempt,  I got pregnant.  My boy is 2 months old. Iuuses to have mc,  chemicals  and bnf before. 
I know a woman who had 19 embryos transferred,  but never got a child.  With him, she got the twins from the first time. 
He is expensive,  but he is thorough. I deeply believe that if can't help,  noone can.
GLwith wwhatever you decide!


----------



## Conker (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies ladies.

Angelica good idea about posting on the ARGC thread I'll give that a go thanks.

Cosmopolitan congratulations on your boy that's fantastic that Braverman made that happen for you.  How does it work cycling with him?  I think my problem is something happens after implantation but I don't know how Braverman would be able to diagnose this as it wouldn't show up on any tests until I've had transfer and by then surely it would be too late to get bloods, diagnoses and treatment in the space of a day or two?  Did you actually go out to New York and cycle with him in person or did he advise while you cycled elsewhere?

Hope you don't mind the questions.

Conker xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

He would be able to diagnose you by taking your and your husband blood. Maybe youhave hla matches that cause yyour body react against the embryos. All the tests are done in one day. I was actually cycling with him and was in new york at that time. He is very thorough and was very supportive.  I will go to him again in future. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Conker (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Cosmopolitan, I've already taken various combinations of neupogen, intralipid, pred clexane, and I think extra neupogen is the treatment for the HLA matches.  

If I could just do the tests it would be a non brainer but when I spoke to him briefly at the beginning of the summer he no longer offers just the tests, you have to pay to have him advise while cycling and pay extra if you get pregnant, worked out about 8,000 USD which is a lot of money when I think I might already have tried most of the things he suggests...


----------

